# 1Password vs. DataVault (UPDATE--1Password 50% off sale on all versions!)



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

aaarrrrggghhh.....

This is beginning to drive me nuts. Too many choices!

I'm trying to decide on a "password safe" app. There's just too darn many things I belong to, too many places I need to remember usernames and passwords to access, and I'm running out of brain capacity for this sort of thing. It never occurred to me when I started this process though that I'd have so many choices to make with nowhere near enough data behind them!

Right now, I'm looking at 1Password and DataVault. From a security standpoint they _appear_ about equal, both using AES to encrypt the data you input. Both can be synced with your computer, both require additional software to do so. Both come in iPad/iPhone versions, so one app can cover both those devices. At the moment (through today), 1Password is on sale for $6.99 (50% off), but their desktop app is $39.99. DataVault is $9.99 for their mobile version, and $9.99 right now for their desktop version, so that's a lot cheaper. But 1Password is mentioned in a number of places as the premier app for Mac users.

Does anyone have personal experience with either of these? Reviews for both in the app store are less than insightful for the most part. Input on direct experience with another program is also welcome!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have used (and loved) eWallet for years.  I can't tell you how it compares with the other two though.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, haven't used either but a quick search found this comment:

"Only recently I found out that you can sync passwords and other secret info between Macs through DROPBOX, again one of my favorite apps."

http://www.macupdate.com/reviews.php?id=21711

So I guess you wouldn't need to buy one set for the iPad and one for your mac computer.
Take it with a grain of salt..

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using 1password for years.... For a Mac user, it is the de-facto password utility.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I opted for 1Password Pro (iPhone and iPad version).  Hopefully I'll stumble across a coupon code for the desktop version; it's not critical for me to have right now since I'm doing nearly everything on the iPad.  So I'll use the free thirty day trial and see what turns up between now and the time it expires...fingers crossed.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

I've used 1Password Pro for over a year on my Mac and iPhone, and it was one of the first apps I bought for my new iPad. It syncs all three devices flawlessly and effortlessly, and I haven't lost one speck of data. Expect frequent updates because the developers are perfectionists, and if you contact them with a question or issue, they will respond quickly and cheerfully.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

profsusan said:


> I've used 1Password Pro for over a year on my Mac and iPhone, and it was one of the first apps I bought for my new iPad. It syncs all three devices flawlessly and effortlessly, and I haven't lost one speck of data. Expect frequent updates because the developers are perfectionists, and if you contact them with a question or issue, they will respond quickly and cheerfully.


+this - almost word for word


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read Terry White's review of 1Password and I'm going to get the latest version for all my Mac devices, including the desktop. It looks like a wonderful app, and the desktop version even allows you to record serial #s for software, as well as receipts, etc.

http://terrywhite.com/techblog/archives/3677

Oh, and if you are interested in purchasing the desktop version, there's a coupon code for 20% off: iSlayer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just a quick heads up! 1Password has extended their 50% off deal to their desktop version:

http://agilewebsolutions.com/promo/daringfireball

This takes the price of the desktop version down to $19.98--a MUCH more reasonable price. Total now for desktop + iPad/iPhone is just under $27, which is a lot easier to swallow.

Not sure how long the sale goes for in either the App Store or on their site, but it's worth taking advantage of if you're on the fence.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update VictoriaP!

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ack!! I just bought both TODAY and now I see I could have had them for 50% off!!


----------

